# What water test kit do i need for planted tank?



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

I already have pH pen, but I wanted to know which tests are MUST HAVES for plants. Also what are some other tests that are good to have on hand? Please specify which are MUST HAVES and which are optional but good.
Thanks advances..


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In my opinion, they are all optional...it depends on what fert program you are going to do, how often you'll do water changes, etc... I've never done a water test in my tanks...though I must admit there were times I really wanted to know the nitrates and phosphate levels. 

In a planted tank, your plants are going to use available nutrients in the water and substrate. So, if you stick to a routine, you will begin to be able to see if you are deficient in some area or is you need to do a water change.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the basics are always nice, such as ammonia nitrite and nitrate testers. other additionals I have are GH KH phosphates and nitrates. it is nice to have when you first get into the hobby so you get familiar with what to expect. especially dosing EI, it's nice to know what the plants have to feed off of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsuy (Feb 19, 2008)

ok.. thanks guys..


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought a bunch of "must haves" back when I started and now they all collect dust except for ph drops for the drop checker and kh just to make sure im maintaining about 4kh in the tank since my water is really soft.

Save your money for plants/fish.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Franzi said:


> I bought a bunch of "must haves" back when I started and now they all collect dust except for ph drops for the drop checker and kh just to make sure im maintaining about 4kh in the tank since my water is really soft.
> 
> Save your money for plants/fish.


exactly why I mentioned when beginning the hobby. after you get familiar with what to expect, you can pretty much make a close to accurate assumption of what's going on in the water. however, it's always nice to be certain every now and then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

